# Comandos AT para Nokia N70



## Meta (Mar 14, 2009)

Hola:

Tengo un Nokión N70 para su época, el cable es de USB. Me gustaría saber si hay alguna manera de manejar el Movil con *Comandos AT* y probar. Los de antes funcionan con el puerto serie y el HyperTerminal de Windows, ahora no tengo idea.

Si saben algo de información sobre esto mediante USB o con un microcontrolador, mejor que mejor. En www.google.com hay proyectos pero no enseñan mucho como se hace.

Un cordial saludo.

EDIT:

Algo así quiero, este es algo:
http://serdis.dis.ulpgc.es/~itis-dsm/_private/2003-2004/Sistema de Seguridad con aviso SMS.pdf


----------

